# Lawai Beach Resort Foreclosure sale



## meatsss (Mar 1, 2015)

The resort will be having a foreclosure sale on March 12th. The weeks to be sold are listed here. You can go to the resort home page for information on how to bid. http://lawaibeach.org/assets/foreclosurenotice2015march_combined.pdf 
This is how we purchased three of our weeks in the past.


----------



## MissTins (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow! That's a lot of foreclosures. I wish I had the time to use them. I'd snag a couple.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2015)

many will be paid off before the auction and  many coral weeks will go unsold


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2015)

another item is that  the resort now forecloses on Jan 1, just after the 1st unpaid year ( when 2 years of fees are unpaid ) a year quicker than previously


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2015)

There are 51 x 24 Alii 2/2 = 1224 units for a foreclosure rate of 1.23 % and been owned for an average of 16.4 years


----------

